

Speakers wanted for WordCamp Chicago 2013 - aaronholbrook
http://2013.chicago.wordcamp.org/speaker-application/

======
bradp
One of the coolest WordCamps ever!

------
offordscott
I'll apply now.

------
mikezielonka
:)

